
Reaction-Diffusion reaction simulator - AceJohnny2
https://pmneila.github.io/jsexp/grayscott/
======
gus_massa
Why does the initial drop form a square after a few iterations? Is that real
or it's only an artifact of the square lattice of the simulation?

